
Ask HN: Will Web Monetization Succeed? - sendilkumarn
Web monetization looks interesting and promising but will it ever succeed? Lots of vendors, orgs, platforms are starting to support it. It looks like a great alternative and a fresh prespective. Will it grow or just fade off?
======
mathgenius
What is "Web monetization" ?

~~~
chris_f
[https://webmonetization.org/](https://webmonetization.org/)

